# Henry Milker?



## redfarmhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Henry Milker for goats?  I have Nigerian Dwarfs and would like to purchase a milking machine without spending a fortune.  It would only be used for two or three goats at a time so I don't need anything big.  Any thoughts on the Henry Milker?
Thanks!


----------



## TigerLilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Check out this post:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10698


----------



## kstaven (Jul 29, 2011)

You are looking for teat problems with those. Better to buy a surge with the goat kit.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 30, 2011)

I highly recommend perrys milkers.  I have one and love it, they are very cheap compared to the rest, nearly half the money.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrestled with this problem for a long time, then got one from Mike Perry at www.perrysmilkers.com.  BEST THING!!!!  Anyone can milk using it.  I worry that there will be a family emergency and my goat's will be home with exploding udders.    With this machine, I can get a friend to come milk for me.  My plan is to make a series of youtube videos with instructions.  I did the "cleaning the machine" one already but now am in the process of changing how I do that with new things I'm learning right now.  I used it on both my first fresheners this year as soon as they were done making colostrum (I hand milked because I didn't want to have to empty the machine in between goats and they did have to learn about hand-milking, too.  I also milked them three times a day at first as their stamina was not the best in the first 2-3 days as their udders were sore.

The first time I used the machine on each of them they were good as gold.  In fact, my first video I put on youtube was of Peach being milked with the machine for the very first time....AND it was MY very first time using the machine.  That really sold me on it.  She was a pro.  It was so easy.


----------



## kstaven (Jul 31, 2011)

What he sells is a modified surge belly milker. Great machines and almost bullet proof.

Only place where people often mess up with them is not keeping the valve under the pulsator clean enough and then contaminate the milk.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2011)

Please elaborate.  How often do you clean it?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 31, 2011)

I clean mine every milking.  The valve is really small it is no big deal to clean it, but I could see how someone might think they don't need to .


----------



## redfarmhouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for you thoughts.  

So what you are saying is the Henry Milker would be a good option for emergencies or other people milking our goats but not for everyday. Right?

I'm not prepared to spend the amount of $ a Perry Milker would be.  We have yet to go through the process of kidding and milking so I don't even know if I will like it.  I'll just wait and see how hand milking goes.  Then if our family really enjoys dairy goats we will invest in a better machine later.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2011)

Hand milking is not really hard once you get used to it and the doe behaves.  If you have a number of people in the household to milk, that can be helpful for when the main person who milks gets sick or injured or is away.  I'm the primary milker here and my hands are giving me problems, primarily because I am a massage therapist specializing in deep tissue work.  For 15 years.  And I do a lot of other hand-intensive activities, like gardening, cooking, crafts.  The milking machine is a major help, especially after a long work day.  I also worry that I will be out of commission and no one will be able to care for my sweeties in my absence, until I can milk again.

Sorry for the hijack, but I'm not sure where the valve on the pulsator is.  I took the cover off this morning and everything inside looked very clean.  I couldn't find anything to clean other than running water through the hoses/inflations/etc.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 31, 2011)

This has been a great POST!!! Thank you for starting it....

I am sold on trying the Perry Milker...

My hands are not living up to the demands of milking the girls, but i sure don't want to give up on the wonderful sweet milk they are giving us ..

So penny pinching here we come so i can buy a milker


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> This has been a great POST!!! Thank you for starting it....
> 
> I am sold on trying the Perry Milker...
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh5M1lwbn0U  A bit embarrassing but this was my very first time with the machine and Peach's, too!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 31, 2011)

When you take the pulsator off the lid, the valve is that little thingy under it that has a small rubber on top...  It looks like a really short pencil with an eraser.    It is called a check valve

Edit :  You should take the pulsator off every milking, clean the check valve and the lid (especially were the check valve goes in lid)..


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, now how do I clean it?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 31, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> OK, now how do I clean it?


Bleach water.  You did get the manual with the milker right?  It is all outlined in there.  Your probably going to have to scrub it since it hasn't been cleaned, but once it is clean you just wash it in the bleach solution that is recommended in the manual.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm, my manual makes no mention of it.....gotta email Mike about that.  He's so good about replying and is so helpful.  My machine was a prototype and put together ahead of schedule at my pestering....er.....urging......so maybe a page was not included.  I'm on it!  Thanks!

Or....maybe my unit is different from yours....blue pulsator?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 1, 2011)

The check valve is what maintains a one way flow of air through the milk receiver. Without it you would find as soon as you remove the vacuum supply the lid would come off. Yes ... you do need to clean it with every milking along with the stem it fits in. It is surprising how much residue can build in there quickly.


----------

